# Super Visa



## Ninny (Aug 15, 2013)

This is my first post, so please bear with me. I am visiting my daughter in Canada on a Parents and Grandparents Super Visa. We plan to submit a sponsorship application when they re open in Jan 2014. I have been into the cic web page and read up as much as I can find on the subject. Does anyone know of any other sites where I can look for more info? My main question is .... Do I have to go back to SA when I submit my application?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

When does your existing visa expire?


----------



## Ninny (Aug 15, 2013)

Visa is a super visa for 10 years so expires in 2022, but can stay for 2 years. We have already been here for 1 year. Need to leave Canada by June 2014.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If your application is in process I believe you'll be allowed to stay until a decision is forthcoming. That's what normally happens with other expiring visas.


----------



## Ninny (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you very much for your feedback. Much appreciated.


----------

